# What color does your BUCKSKIN or DUN wear?



## sixlets

I use purple on my red dun, I think it would also look great on your buckskin. 










On the smokey dun have you thought of using teal? My friend had a grulla that she used teal on and it was spectacular, really brought out the blue hues.


----------



## lilruffian

I personally prefer black or white on a buckskin but hunter green and purple go well too.
On my dun she goes in pink & purple lol
For a grulla i'd say black, purple, or green


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh gosh my buckskin has worn about every color under the sun LOL...let's see, currently we're digging the black/plaid look...
Casual Creation Photography - 11-12 gr.xc.6.18 

Then there was black/baby pink:










We've rocked the navy blue:









Burgundy was a fave of ours for awhile!









Green...









And our very first color ever...light blue


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

My personal faves are the burgundy and the black/plaid looks!  And for dressage we always go black...it looks so nice with the black points a buckskin has!


----------



## heartprints62

I'm thinking red or purple! 
And sixlets, I tried a teal/turquoise on her and WOW!!! That was an easy choice!


----------



## sixlets

Yay! I love teal on grullas and smokey duns


----------



## serafina

I'm going to vote for Hoofprints' green - that is an amazing look on the buckskin!


----------



## Tennessee

I agree with the green. That looks awesome.


----------



## sitbacnroc

One of our boarders, Cash, wears hunter green. It goes good with him. He's a darker buckskin.








whereas another one of our boarders, Silver, is a lighter dun but wears a lime green. she looks great in it! 








her halter is lime, it's just a little faded. 
I think purple looks good on Duns and buckskins


----------



## heartprints62

I'm thinking this one for my buckskin:









And this one for my grulla:









What do ya'll think???


----------



## heartprints62

Hoofprints in the Sand, those are some amazing jumping pictures! Your horse looks like she's loving every second of it, and such an athlete!


----------



## sixlets

I love both of those! I wish dressage saddle pads came in such cool colors :/


----------



## lilruffian

I think that pink & blue one will look great on a grulla


----------



## Poseidon

Mine has purple everything. It looks lovely, but her best colour is turquoise.


----------



## palominolover

My red dun looks excellent in purple =) But I think any blue would look amazing.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

heartprints62 said:


> Hoofprints in the Sand, those are some amazing jumping pictures! Your horse looks like she's loving every second of it, and such an athlete!


Thank you!


----------



## AngieLee

i would go burgandy or green. just me though


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky

I use turquoise on Sage, my grulla. Her halter is purple and black. I'm actually thinking of trying a "burnt orange" on her too.


----------



## Plains Drifter

Black is my vote. I have a dun, grulla, & a palomino and they all rock all things black. Though I would love to see copper/burnt orange on a horse.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I have chocolate, baby blue and cream on my buckskin


----------



## StormvaleQHStud

I'm sorry I don't know how to put photos up from my phone. My grulla mare wears black and purple. HorsePoorn where on earth did you find Sage's halter? I want one!!!!! Hahaha. Blaize just has a black halter and purple 12' line coz I can't find halters like yours. I also adore the turquoise and you have given me that color choice I never thought of coz I am already trying to think of colors for he foals that will suit but a color I don't already have. (each horse has it's own color as I have 5horses lol) please post pic when you try that burnt orange too!!!! She is a beautiful mare!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Royal blue. I go with blue for pretty much everything because it works for both genders and I have yet to find a horse color that doesn't look good in it.

Unfortunately, this is one of the few pictures I have of my Dad's buckskin with my saddle/pad on him. The pad was really dirty so the color seems a bit washed out.









The one time I've had Jesse under saddle, the only pad color I had was hunter green and red. He looked pretty good in it, though not as good as he would have in blue.


----------



## heartprints62

I sure am loving all these beautiful ponies! 

HorsePoor - what kind of blanket is that? I love it! I'm totally sold on the turquoise for my grulla... she is still a baby and kind of dun-ish in this summer sun (but she was dark silver in winter), but when she grows out of her baby hair I hope she looks just like yours!!!!!


----------



## heartprints62

Smrobs - I have my sorrel decked out in blue and my buckskin looks great in it... I just like variety in my horse diet!


----------



## atreyu917

Blue would look awesome!


----------



## heartprints62

Hey Smrobs... this is off topic, but I see both pics you use a mohair cinch. Do they really help a sensative horse as much as I have seen advertised?


----------



## smrobs

Actually, the first pic (with the blue) is a Merino wool cinch, though the second is a mohair. I do like them and they seem to be more consistent with stopping galls but I've yet to find anything that works great on _all_ horses.


----------



## heartprints62

smrobs said:


> Actually, the first pic (with the blue) is a Merino wool cinch, though the second is a mohair. I do like them and they seem to be more consistent with stopping galls but I've yet to find anything that *works great on all horses*.


:: Deep sigh :: Ohh I only wish! 
I have always used a neoprene Smart Cinch, but my mare doesn't like it, she gets cinchy. Rode her in a fleece and she was fine with that but it only lasted about a dozen rides before it started falling apart. (Not made for the ruggid terrain type riding like we do I guess!) I'm gonna try a mohair on her. Thanks for the response!


----------



## KDW

I did use red on my grulla gelding, but I currently have him in raspberry. He looks stunning in it!


----------



## New_image

I really like black on the buckskins as they are light enough to set it off and it really goes nicely with their points. My buckskin is primarily black, occasionally red and black. (He has a nice black leather barrel saddle but we used the synthetic for the pictures as we'd be standing on it)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

New_image said:


> I really like black on the buckskins as they are light enough to set it off and it really goes nicely with their points. My buckskin is primarily black, occasionally red and black. (He has a nice black leather barrel saddle but we used the synthetic for the pictures as we'd be standing on it)


Agreed!


----------



## Courtney

My red dun currently rocks all black, but only because it was the only color in his size when I was buying. When he's full grown, he'll get some fancy colors. I'm thinking electric blue if I can find it.


----------



## achilyse

Our buckskin mare current wears purple and it looks fab on her, but it's MY favorite color--not my son's. His is orange, so I told him we'd give it a try. I'll post another pick when her hot orange tack arrives. We do trail riding, so him using a safety color is more important than style, but I still think she can rock it


----------



## achilyse

Trying to attach photos.


----------

